# Mozilla moves fast to fix security flaw



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"The company has moved fast to make Firefox 3.5.1 available for Windows, Mac, and Linux users as a free download. It resolves a Just-in-Time (JIT) JavaScript compiler flaw in version 3.5 which left users at risk of memory corruption and malware infection."
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/43288/140/


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah, the only problem is they didn't tell anybody about it and it wasn't pushed as an update.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"*Existing users of Firefox 3.5 will receive an automated update notification in the next 24 hours or so*. Others can upgrade to Firefox 3.5 by downloading Firefox 3.5.1 here."
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/43288/140/


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

RootbeaR said:


> "*Existing users of Firefox 3.5 will receive an automated update notification in the next 24 hours or so*. Others can upgrade to Firefox 3.5 by downloading Firefox 3.5.1 here."
> http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/43288/140/


Not good enough, imo. It should have been pushed immediately. First time users would be protected right away but those already using FF have to wait *24 hours or so*, whatever "or so" means.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Cookiegal said:


> Not good enough, imo. It should have been pushed immediately. First time users would be protected right away but those already using FF have to wait *24 hours or so*, whatever "or so" means.


That's faster than MS. Not very often they break their monthly cycle.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

RootbeaR said:


> That's faster than MS. Not very often they break their monthly cycle.


Well I wasn't comparing the two.....just sayin' is all.


----------

